# "March to the Top" Documentary



## BeyondTheNow (14 Feb 2013)

I just caught this quickly on George S. Air date Sunday Feb 17, 8pm ET on The Documentary Channel

http://www.cbc.ca/marchtothetop/about.html

"ABOUT THE PROJECT
Commissioned by documentary and CBC, MARCH TO THE TOP is a compelling and emotional documentary highlighting the challenges faced by 12 wounded and ill Canadian vets as they struggle to the 20,305 ft. high summit of Island Peak, a mountain near Everest in the Himalayas. Viewers are with the soldiers every step of the way as they train in the Canadian Rockies, arrive in Kathmandu, Nepal, and set out for the month-long trek up to Everest base camp, finally attempting to summit Island Peak itself..."


----------

